# what's on my fish?! poop or parasite?



## MyBettaHalf (Mar 25, 2012)

The title of the thread says it all. I looked at Triangle tonight and noticed this thing hanging off of him between the ventral and anal fins. Is that poop? I've actually never seen my guy poop before, and I sort of thought that it'd come out behind the anal fin, though I've recently learned that's not trueshock:!?) 

Anyway here are some pics, which were actually pretty hard to photograph.

He's in a 5 gallon by himself, 80 degree farenheit water, with a pH of 7.5 or so. I do a 50% water change midweek and a 100% at the end of each week. Just did the 100% change yesterday. I feed him 3 Hikari betta bio-gold pellets once a day, although maybe I need to feed him more? I am scared to overfeed.


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm glad to say that's where a betta's poop comes from Hahaha no need to worry, it looks like poop.


----------



## MyBettaHalf (Mar 25, 2012)

OMG I am so relieved. Thank you so much. I was REALLY freaked out for a bit there.

Does anyone have an opinion on if 3 pellets once a day is too little?

This is off-topic by the way, but can anyone identify my fish's tail type? I think he is a round-tail but maybe he is a delta?


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Yep. That's a poop! Congrats! 

Anyways, 3 pellets a day of Hikari is a little on the slim side. Betta do best with multiple small feedings throughout the day. A lot of us here like to feed 2-3 pellets in the morning and 2-3 pellets in the evening. I wouldn't do any more than 3 in the same feeding as the Hikari pellets are rather large (betta stomachs are about as large as his eyeball). If he is a young and growing fish you could feed him two pellets at a time for breakfast, lunch, and dinner.


----------

